# Hop Union Hop and Brew School



## Yob (21/8/13)

Interesting video I stumbles on.

http://www.hopunion.com/hop-and-brew-school/


----------



## mmmyummybeer (21/8/13)

Sounds like hop dealz austalia's planning its first junket I mean informative road trip. Would be an awesome, hands down better than any school I've ever been too


----------

